# دروس الطيران Aviation Tutorials مايقدمه الاعضاء من دروس مفيده في جزئيات الطيران المختلفة... تقدم بقا



## HB2206 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*وجدت لكم موقع التورنت لمجموعة سيديهات أهم مجموعة برامج
Oxford Aviation Training - Complete CBTs for PPL
لمن يفضل التورنت عن الرابيدشير

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4644118

وهى بحجم Size: 7.26 GiB

وأتمنى أن يكون مجهودى قد أفادكم*​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جدا وللعلم فى عطل فى الريبدشير فى هذه الايام او ممكن تقول من الصعب التحميل منه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخي المهندس الفاضل
أرجو وضع بديل للتحميل حتى تعم الفائدة​


----------

